# Need a Close-Up Pic Please!



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a close up picture of how the saddle and bellyband attach to the shafts on a breastplate harness? Google images didn't give me what I need. Also not attached to the shafts would also be helpful. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There are some in this section. Taffy Clayton posted them. 

Nancy


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

They aren't attached.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here are some, This is a standard set up. If you have the "Wrap Strap" hind of harness let me know and I will try and find some of that type of harness.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Taffy! I realize now why I was so confused- the harness I'm looking at is a wrap strap type and it seems that what you're using is the standard type, whatever that may be called. I am very much so a driving amateur, though I have driven before, but it was a heavy team with very basic collar harnesses. 
Thanks again so much, I think I'll try the harness on Whiskey and see how well it fits.
Though Taffy, if you did happen to have some pictures of a wrap strap type harness attached to shafts, or a link where I can find decent and clear pics, I would appreciate that too!
Cheers.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

You should be able to zoom up pretty well on these...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is one. You will probably need to down load it then look closer.

There are two belly bands, an outer belly band and a girth. The outer bellyband has the wrap straps. 

With the strap, you go up between the horse and the shafts in front of the tug, (shaft Loop) wrap the shaft. 

Then go behind the tug, and wrap the shaft again behind the tug. 

Then go down on the outside of the shaft behind the tug and buckle to the belly band. 

This outer girth, belly band is supposed to have SOME movement and not to tight. Snug but not tight.

I will try and find a better photo.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

/drools over harnesses.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Perfect, thanks everyone! I'm trying the harness on Whiskey on Friday, and if it fits I'll be its new owner. I'm very excited.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well that was a bust. Apparently the potential seller mistook my want for biothane and instead showed up with possibly the cheapest leather harness I've ever seen. A piece of the bridle actually broke off whilst undoing a buckle, and I definitely declined to purchase! What a safety hazard waiting to happen!
Back on the hunt, I suppose!


----------

